# I need a miter saw



## Kastoria (May 5, 2008)

Ive had the 12"SCMS from hitachi for a few years now and think its fantastic. Not a problem with the thing but one - its too BIG. I am so sick and tired and my back is screwed up from having to constantly move the thing into the truck, out of the truck, mount it on the stand, if you have it you know what I mean. 

I am looking for a simple 10" non slider, or an 8" slider. In the 8" slider all I have seen is Hitachi or Dewalt. Any input if I should go with a 10" or a 8" slider? I just wanna be able to move it easily and make my cuts fast when the 12" slider is over kill and it has been plenty over kill on some jobs lately.

Thanks


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

The 8 1/2"?? Hitachi slider is a great little saw. Good cross cut capacity, slightly limited height capacity.

The Kapex is pretty light too.

The hitachi would suit folks with a budget.


----------



## Kastoria (May 5, 2008)

yeah, 8 1/2" slider, got lazy. You think its good quality over the dewalt slider? I know the 12" is well made, but have seen some of hitachi's smaller miter saws and they just feel cheap. Basically I need it to be durable, accurate/square, and easily transported. Not going to be cutting major lumber on it. But when I need to put in small trim or whatever it would be just perfect. Can set it up quick on the tailgate of the truck.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Kastoria--I like Warners suggestion--I damaged my DeWalt slider when it rolled over in the truck--

Not to impressive--$300 for the repair---not going to fix it---Warner knows his tools--Mike--


----------



## Osito (Mar 4, 2008)

I was in sears the other day. Any input on Craftsman 10" or 12" SCMS. Looks good, price is right. Any one have or used them.


----------



## s. donato (Jan 23, 2008)

personally the older hitachi slider was much better then the newer model - i had one - and for what they are charging for the newer plasticky model i would guy the italian made dewalt little slider. infact its on my short list after selling off most of my other miter saws this year.

also just sold a craftsman 7-1/4 slider. it was pretty nice to be honest but i just didn't need it anymore. wait till xmas and you will probably be able to get some good deals on them.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

I've been thinking of getting a Makita LSO714 7 1/2" slider for the same reasons. 28 lbs is a crazy light miter saw and I think it would be nice to keep a little saw on the van at all times, and only drag the larger ones out of the shop when I know I'll need it.

Only real drawback in my mind is the rarity of the 7 1/2" blade set. Online ordering takes care of that though.

I heard the same thing about the newer Hitachi 8.5" saws not being as nice as the older version. 
*Makita LS0714 
*


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

the makitas are good saws nice and light for 10" slider, i have a bosch 12 " which is awesome but the same problem with your hitachi, too heavy.

the dewalt sliders are light but super underpowered and a pain in the ass, cant stand anything yellow


----------



## Kastoria (May 5, 2008)

Yeah I thought about the makita but the non standard blade size could end up being a pain if you always have to order a blade online. I was almost set on the hitachi, but like everyone said its the older version that was better. I might just get it and test it out, maybe get lucky and it turns out to be a good saw.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 16, 2010)

I have the Hitachi 8 1/2" slider and love it, it gets used all the time, trim, int. ext. even for vinyl, if it dies, I will just buy another one. I have the 12" Dewalt and only use it occasionaly.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

That was my thought about the mail order blades. Then I got to thinking about the last time I bought anything but 7 1/4" blades at the store. I've ordered all my blades both for miter saws and tile saws online for at least the past year. I've just been holding off on the Makita because I've been waiting for the right deal to come my way via Ebay or Craigslist.


----------



## jeffatsquan (Mar 16, 2009)

I purchased the Makita LS0714 last spring to supplement my 12"scms and 14"chop saw. Just the Idea that it is all I will have to carry into the job site or up on scaffold makes me look at the upcoming task with a little more enjoyment, its very smooth and accurate.

I would never intend it to replace the bigger saws but it sure is a pleasant alternative


----------



## Kastoria (May 5, 2008)

I like the makita, even if I have to get blades online (I could just order more than I need to have them in stock) - dont like the price tag compared to the hitachi. For that price I could go with the metabo slider which Ive heard good things about, but there again the saw is getting too big. I had my eye on a simple 10" single bevel miter saw by delta a few years ago and cant find it now.

Just took a look at the sear site at their 7 1/4 slider. Looks like a decent saw, best feature is the blade size of course. Never been a fan of craftsman so a little nervous about the investment even though the price is pretty cheap. They also had on there an 8.5 slider by triton - no comment on that saw other than I have never heard of triton - anybody?


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Maybe its just me. Maybe I'm a little prejudiced. I have a hard time spending any money on Craftsman power tools. I like their wrenches and such for working on the car.......................


----------



## Kastoria (May 5, 2008)

Im with you, never a problem with wrenches or sockets. But $149 price tag is making me consider it


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Just a cut and paste from Craftsman's own website as a review of the saw in question.

*Craftsman 7-1/4 in. Sliding Compound Miter Saw — *

I cannot recommend this saw because of the poor quality control. I ended up trying two of this model saw before giving up. I had to return the first saw due to a defective aluminum table. The casting on the bearing surface under the pivoting table was defective causing the table to be raised on the front endge above the side benches. This caused the work piece to be free floating above the table surface. When the blade pushed all the way through, the upwards motion on the leading side of the blade vs the downwards motion of the back side of the blade caused the work piece to torque giving an exagerated run out on the thinner side of the work piece. The clamp is positioned such that you can only clamp the work piece down on the side bench and not against the pivoting table. I brought this back and exchanged for another of the same model and ended up returning that one as well. The second saw had an inaccurate 45 degree stop on one side only resulting in miter cuts about a full degree less than 90 degrees. This was the most frustration I've ever had with a Sears power tool. Three trips to Sears (about $6 in gas) and three pieces of trim (about $20) and my time and effort (priceless!) were wasted trying to get this to work.
The Sears staff however were very helpful in my first exchanging this and then returning it. I'm trying the non-sliding version of this sized saw now and so far that looks to cut accurately.


----------



## Kastoria (May 5, 2008)

After going to several sites and weighing all the features and options it looks like I am going to go with the dewalt 8.5 slider. Size and price are a good fit. I know a lot of you arent too thrilled with yellow but they have served me well for the tools I do have. Still dont like their cordless, but corded stuff I feel comfortable...just picked up their new worm drive last week with the new rip fence design. Soooo cheaper than makita but for $100 more than hitachi I think its a better saw (if hitachi would have just stayed the way they were a few years ago it wouldnt even have been a problem). Thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Looks like about a $45 price difference between the Makita and the Dewalt in question. I think I've decided on the Makita for myself. Make sure to post a review of your experience w/ the Dewalt after you've used it for a few months. I plan on getting the Makita before my next hardwood flooring project. (700 sq feet of red oak through 4 bedrooms and a hallway). I'll post back w/ my experience w/ the saw after I'm done.

Josh


----------



## Kastoria (May 5, 2008)

Where you getting your makita from? I was going to buy from amazon but kind of nervous about having it shipped - I dont wanna get the thing all out of alignment if it gets beat up. I was wondering, the makita uses 7 1/2" saw blades that we all agreed were easier to find online. But would a standard 7 1/4" circular saw blade fit? I know you would lose some cutting capacity but considering the trade off of being able to get the blades where ever you want and probably cheaper might be worth it. 

Let me know what you guys think about running it with 7 1/4" blades, thats worth coming up with an extra 45 bucks.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm gonna get it off of Amazon. Not too worried about the table as I will double check alignment and such as soon as I get it. If I can't adjust it will go back right away for a new one. Its not like I don't own two miter saws already, so I've got time.


----------

